# The Best Harness Goat Breeds



## Jenna

Hi all!
I know you all have you different opinions on the " Best breed" ( if there is one haha) for a working goat but that is what I'm after  
Ok here comes the ?? 
~ Do you prefer the meat breeds or the dairy?
~ What breed?
~ What breed commonly has the best leg structure?
~ What breed has the most laid back personality?
~ What breed seems to be the most willing to learn?

Oh, sorry for all the questions :doh: .... just one more! Can you use a mini horse harness or would it not be suitable? Thanks!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Jenna said:


> ~ Do you prefer the meat breeds or the dairy?


I don't have any experience with meat breeds but I would imagine they might be able to handle a larger load since they are generally more muscular. Dairy goats are suprisingly strong for how scrawny they look though--my Alpine wether pulls me around on the cart like I'm not even there.



Jenna said:


> ~ What breed?


I'd say, for dairy goats, any of the standard breeds would work well...but Alpines, Nubians, and Saanens tend to be the largest goats...and typically for pulling a cart, larger is better.



Jenna said:


> ~ What breed commonly has the best leg structure?


 I'm not sure about this one...



Jenna said:


> ~ What breed has the most laid back personality?


 I think LaManchas have great personalities and are about the easiest goats to train that I have dealt with...they are generally smaller though. My Alpine wether is a good boy overall but can be very headstrong and stubborn at times...



Jenna said:


> ~ What breed seems to be the most willing to learn?


 Like I said above, LaManchas are easier to train than any other type of goat I've had...in my experience, anyway. They are less likely to put up a fight, and if they do, they will give in sooner.



Jenna said:


> Can you use a mini horse harness or would it not be suitable?


 The harness I use was made for a mini horse, so yes!


----------



## DW Farms

Since Ohio seems to be Boer County, thats the majority of what I have had. Although there is a few dairy goat farms around, its mostly Boer. Im my opinion, I wouldnt got much higher that 75% boer if your wanting to do long distance. The Boer does add the muscling and bone, but with that comes the laziness! My best carter is a Nubian/Boer wether, which suprises me because Nubian tend to be a little stubborn. 

Sannens also make great carters, theyre calm and docile personailitys really make it nice when working with them.

Ive seen more Alpine carters than anything, and they seem to do great. They definatly get pretty tall.

Im working on developing a carting breed of goats. Kinda of a mixture of goats, something to get height, bone and muscling, but the refines thats needed to make a good carter.

Adam Black
DW Harness Shop


----------



## Jenna

Thanks so much for your opinions!!
It sounds like the best cross would be a dairy breed like the alpine x boer. Though I will probably have to go with either a dairy breed or boer, because I don't know of any herds that test for diseases that have any crosses.. I'll have to look around again.
When I find a good herd what do you all think the age I should look for should be? I think a bottle kid would be best but could you effectively train an 1/2 year off 1 year?
Thanks!


----------



## goathappy

I think Saanen would be the best goat for a harness goat. When the males mature they are huge. I know a breeder friend who has a wether for a pet and he's nearly as tall as a full size Saanen buck(and they are HUGE!) Saanens also have very calm and gentle personalities.


----------



## shadycreekgoats

Ditto, what everyone said about saanens..... :greengrin:



Jenna said:


> Thanks so much for your opinions!!
> It sounds like the best cross would be a dairy breed like the alpine x boer. Thanks!


In my opinion, A purebred dairy goat would be better....I've heard that when you cross a boer to a dairy goat, that the boer parent passes on the shorter legs, so they are not very good cart-pullers.



Jenna said:


> Hi all!
> ~ What breed has the most laid back personality?
> ~ What breed seems to be the most willing to learn?


I would say the saanen is _very_ laid back & gentle....I  mine!!!! 
I have a six month old buckling that I plan to start training to pull carts....He is is extremely easy to train....but I did bottle-raise him.....

Ditto, what FunnyRiverFarm said about lamanchas...I've heard that they are very laid back & easy to train.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Jenna

Thanks all!! 
I've seen a saanen buck before and WOW was that goat huge! :shocked: 
Some people say they don't like lamanchas because of the ears, but 
I think it makes them look unique ( and cute) :greengrin: 
Thanks for the tip Shadycreekgoats about the cross problem, I'll have to look into that!


----------



## SDK

saanens or lamanchas.. lamanchas are definety the easiest to train and are very willing to learn


----------



## shadycreekgoats

Jenna said:


> Thanks all!!
> Thanks for the tip Shadycreekgoats about the cross problem, I'll have to look into that!


Your welcome.... :greengrin:....let us know what you get!!!


----------



## keren

I just need to say, NO, the Boer does not shorten the legs. 

I like the 50% Boer 50% Dairy cross as a harness/pack worker, the best I have ever had. You get the long legs and frame from the dairy, but they are thicker set and weigh heavier, from the Boer. Best of both worlds. 

I will upload some pics of the guy I've just finished training ... he's a 50:50 Dairy:Boer. Looooooong legs.


----------



## Jenna

hmmmm.. A lot to think about!! :greengrin: Keren, I would love to see your goat!
Thanks for all the replies guys, greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Ariel301

We pack with our LaManchas, and they are definitely laid back, smart, and willing to learn. I've never driven them, but would like to. I agree that the ears are weird; I didn't care for them at first, but their personalities more than make up for the lack!


----------



## peggy

Keren-----I'd love to see the pics that you mentioned in this thread. Thanks


----------



## MiGoat

I wonder how hard it would be to make a harness.

LaMancha's are smart goats and are very attentive. Saanens are big and nice. Alpines are strong and big too though...and have delightfully silly personalities.


----------



## Paige

Obes are calm and easey to train. Some people say they are not as good because they are smaller but it depends on the style you pick. Some obers are fine boned while others are really good sized.


----------

